# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Độc đáo khách sạn băng Quebec - du lịch Canada

## hantt.163

_Một khách sạn được làm hoàn toàn từ băng và tuyết nhưng lại có thể sưởi ấm những trái tim băng giá đã mở cửa trở lại để chào đón khách du lịch đến với Canada vào mùa đông năm nay._


Đó là khách sạn băng nằm ở ngoại ô thành phố Quebec, Canada. Bước vào khách sạn, du khách sẽ có cảm giác như đang lạc vào chốn thần tiên với màu trắng toát của băng và tuyết, đâu đó là những ánh điện và đồ đạc được bài trí ấm cúng. Từ lần mở cửa đầu tiên vào năm 2000, mỗi năm, khách sạn băng Quebec lại được dựng lên và trở thành một trong những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất Canada.

Dù được làm hoàn toàn từ băng và tuyết nhưng khách sạn cũng có giường ngủ, quán bar, phòng chiếu phim được trang bị tiện nghi đầy đủ và nhà thờ chuyên tổ chức lễ cưới. Những bức tường dày được dựng lên từ băng và tuyết đóng vai trò như vật cách điện, giúp nhiệt độ cơ thể không bị thoát ra ngoài. Du khách sẽ nằm trong những chiếc túi ngủ, đội mũ trùm tai để lên nằm trên giường băng được trải lông thú và đệm ám áp. 

Khách sạn băng Quebec là một trong những khách sạn lạnh nhất thế giới. Nó được dựng lên từ 500 tấn băng và chỉ mở cửa vào mùa đông. Đến khoảng mùa xuân thì khách sạn sẽ tan chảy và biến mất.




















Theo: D.T (Ảnh: Xinhuanet) - laodong.com.vn

----------


## littlegirl

tổ chức đám cưới ở đâu thì thôi rồi.hjhj

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Khéo quá đi mất

----------


## vaga_pro2006

oa vào đây jo biết mặc mấy chiếc ao bông nữa

----------

